# ImageMixer 3SE Ver.4 Wer kennt sich damit aus?



## sulamita (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe die Videos von der Camera ins Programm"ImageMixer 3SE Ver.4 importiert. 
Alle Videos sind in der Bibliothek und ich hatte schon eineDVD-Liste erstellt.
Als nächstes muss ich Videos zu dieser Liste hinzufügen, weilich die Videos brennen möchte.
Es geht nicht, da kommt immer so einen Kasten : "Eine Dateikonnte nicht zugefügt werden"
Ich habe probiert schon den Titelnamen zu ändern, weil dieVideos haben alle langen Nummern. Trotzdem kommt dieser Kasten. 
Ich bin schon total verzweifelt, ich möchte so gern dieVIDEOS VON UNSEREN KLEINEN Tochter aufDVD brennen. 
Kann mir jemand helfen? Was mache ich falsch. 

Danke


----------

